# On war as a providential cure for degeneracy (Stephen Charnock)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 19, 2020)

This observation is sad but probably true: "Penal evils in a nation often end in a public advantage; troubles and wars among a people are many times not destroying, but medicinal, and cure them of that degeneracy, luxury, and effeminateness they contracted by a long peace." Stephen Charnock (_Works_, 2: 48)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 20, 2020)

War leads to its own kind of degeneracy.


----------

